# Inguinal Hernia - Passion Killer?



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

So my passion has been ruined as of late, the Inguinal Hernia (from heavy deadlifts at the gym :madman usually gives the deciding vote on whether I ride or not. Recessed = ride, protruding = sofa 

I'm petrified of getting surgery and becoming one of the 30% of people with long term pain, mesh rejection, reocurance with a second hernia etc

The FDA is full of thousands of problems with Mesh used in hernia repairs >>>

MAUDE Adverse Event Report

and forums are full of surgerys gone wrong with people far worse off than before

The Hernia Support Forum :: View Forum - Surgery Feedback

I'm hoping you guys can reignite my passion with personal hernia op success stories, or experience of living with a hernia and still biking!


----------



## utsamtber (Aug 24, 2011)

i had surgery back in 08, im good as ever now! Although I do have the occasional nightmare where its back haha. There are time that I have discomfort but i think as long as you build your ab muscles back up once your able to work out, you won't have too many problems!


----------



## jquinn (Nov 3, 2009)

I had the surgery at 18, I'm now 29, I haven't had any issues. It sucks for a week or so, can't laugh, cough, or move real well but just take it easy and you'll be fine. Just take time and relax after, don't try to push it to quickly.


----------



## casey (Jan 12, 2004)

My wife had it done 20 years ago, they used the mesh and she's had no problems. As utsamtber points out, strengthen the abs once you get the all clear sign from the doc.


----------



## jmal (Jul 16, 2009)

I guarantee that the repair will be better than a strangulated or incarcerated hernia.


----------



## LightMiner (Aug 6, 2008)

30% is way too high, I did a ton of research on this. There are three alternatives to deal with this: 1) muscular-tying repair, 2) traditional mesh repair, and 3) laparoscopic mesh repair.

1 is done at a place in Canada, you stay there for a week, it has super-low recurrence and no foreign bodies put inside you. It is a complex surgery, and the place only does that and nothing else, so they are very good at it. If you are really freaked out about mesh, get this one.

Hernia Hospital | Best Hernia Repair Clinic & Hernia Treatment Information - Shouldice Hospital

2 has a super-low recurrence rate if the surgeon has done it a zillion times. It takes 2 - 3 weeks to recover and is basically hell for the first week. Abdomen surgery is not to be taken lightly.

3 has a still very low, yet higher recurrence rate because that part of the body has a ton of stuff going on there, it is a pathway for lots of channels of stuff, and its harder to see with laparoscopic. However, I've read reports of people back at work in 3 or 4 days. Much, much less cutting, so recovery is incredibly improved.

Centers that focus on one thing are better than general surgeons in terms of macro-statistics of success rates. There is a place in LA that does the laparoscopic surgery:

PacificHerniaRepair.com - Expert Hernia Repair In Los Angeles for over 20 Years

If you are really really freaked out by it all just go to Shouldice and let them take care of everything. They tie the muscles together in the tear area, and it is very 'natural'.

Next I'd suggest looking into the LA place, or if you can find something similar closer to you wherever you are, but of course do a lot of research, and lastly finding a local surgeon with a lot of experience.

Maybe the number you are reading, I did find this, 30 - 40% of people had post-operative pain or numbness, and that number is being used improperly for 'recurrence' which is another number that is *far* smaller. Post op pain or numbness? Geez, that should be 100%......

Note, and this goes for mtn bike repairs, car repairs, etc., that site you linked to above has almost 100% of the people there having had problems. People who go on with their lives and are completely fine don't go there and type in, 3 years later, 'everything is great, no problems' so just keep that in mind. The other side of course is that frames do break, and I'm sure all of those people are sharing real experiences.

Good luck! When it is over, and if all went well, you get 100% of everything back. And, what is great, is that (road) biking is actually one of the first things I was able to do again, it doesn't seem to use that area in particular, situps I waited a long long time to start again. That said, I'm not going to do high-weight squats . And anyhow people say they don't do some of those for biking anyhow anymore, they recommend forward or reverse single-leg lunges with freeweights (but 60 lbs will kill you on one of those - even 30 is hard) so its not high-weight work. Or the one with one foot on the bench, and then you do a lunge? Anyway just to say high-weight squatting is no longer considered a 'best of breed' exercise for mtn biking. People are heading towards single-leg stability style presses - like what we do on a bike!

You want a success story - I did an 70 mile, 7000 ft or so ride maybe 5 months later? Though it was 40% road 60% mtn, but all uphill was mtn, road part was to connect various rides.

It goes without saying, anyone reading this should do their own research about everything, I have no idea what I'm talking about, I have no qualifications for anything, and am only mentioning ideas that should be discussed with your doctor, etc., etc.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm a pro! Being an aged A/C contractor, pushing/ lifting too much weight over the years.

I've had a few repairs, different symptoms, different sides. Probably generic deficiencies. 
I belong to Facey medical here in So. Cal.
Great recovery from each procedure. Was on a trainer in maybe a couple weeks, went to the trails in maybe 3 or 4 weeks. 
Absolutely no residual issues whatsoever, I'd do them all again given living with a hernia.


----------



## abbeytrails (Jan 12, 2006)

IMO, you're way too worried about such a simple procedure. As long as you find a good surgeon and you actually REST long enough to let it heal, you`ll be fine. I had double-inguinal (one on each side) and I survived...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark_123 (Nov 4, 2009)

I had the laparoscopic mesh repair about two years ago. Very little pain and I didn't need pain meds. Dr. told me not to ride for two weeks. I had surgery on a Tue and ran up the mountain on that Friday, back to work on Monday. I started riding 10 days after the surgery (almost waited two seeks). I have ridden about 5000 miles since and also been lifting and doing deadlifts with no problems.


----------



## mso (Dec 9, 2011)

*Ih*

How old are you? Complications generally increase the older you are. If you are a young adult, <30, good chance it is a congenital defect. That is now noticeable. Over 50 and the likelihood increases that it is more related to the imtegrit of the tissue (think sidewall of a tire). Complications either way are quite low, but the younger you are, the less likely a complication. If you are really worried, get a second opinion (your insurance will pay for it). Good luck - mark


----------



## osteo (Sep 9, 2010)

I've a buddy that had it done at Shouldice a few years ago and he now continues to race road semi-pro and no issues. Everyone else that I have heard that has had it done there has had no issues at all.

I've a patient that is in need of the work as well and has been to Shouldice for the initial consult and he was sent home. He is a candidate for the surgery but apparently Shouldice is very picky on body weight and was given a strict diet and told to come back in a few weeks after loosing some weight. I am assuming there is a correlation between excess body weight and the success of the surgery in their research. But the results speak for themselves with their success, so it is hard to complain.

I don't know how many they do in a day, but I know you are well taken care of and walk out of there once it is done.

D


----------



## canascrews (Mar 1, 2008)

I just had the double patchwork done on Jan. 27th and feel good . Can't do any chin ups yet , but I'm getting there . If you get a good doctor you'll be fine . The doctor I went to said he has done 6,000 of these and only had one needed to be removed . I work with two guys that went to him also with no problems . Just don't look it up on the internet . All you will find is the negative stuff .


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks for experiences so far guys 


The hernia doesnt really give me any pain so i'm loathe to have surgery if it could leave me worse off. Strangulation risk when the hernia is protruded, and the cosmetics of the lump are the main things bothering me. I guess its a valid point that all the sucessful operations dont go online and rave about it.

Although after reading posts so far i'm feeling a bit better about it all now! I'm 32, 13 stone and 11% bodyfat, so pretty fit from biking and the gym. This should put me at better odds of quick recovery?


----------



## pfrish (Sep 19, 2007)

I had an inguinal hernia about 8 months ago. I think I got it from PT on my knee. Heavy raising / lowering leg presses, etc. It never really hurt.

Anyway, got surgery (mesh) lapriscopic. I am mid 20s and it took me about 5 days to be up and around and 3 weeks to be full bore back to biking, wakeboarding, etc. My doctor was of the "if it feels ok, do whatever you want after 2 weeks" mentality.

Anyway, I am happy I did it -- I don't think I would've been happy living with that for the rest of my life. If it happens on the other side, I won't hesitate to get it surgically repaired. 

PM me if you want more details, doctor info, etc. I was pretty pleased with how mine went.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

I had the mesh surgery about 13 years ago. No problems. After a couple weeks, I didn't even know it was there. I wish my other surgeries were as problem free as that one.


----------



## yorkn (Apr 18, 2010)

So what are the symptoms?


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

I lived with one of these...a rather large one for quite a few years before getting it fixed. Really, that wasn't very smart as lot's of bad things could have happened. Riding actually made mine feel much better, in fact it would retract anytime I rode (or laid down also) and I never had any pain while riding. (Of course, NONE OF THIS is meant to be ANY kind of advice) I had mine fixed well over 10 years ago and have zero issues. Since then I've been through the military (running, sit-ups, heavy lifting, etc, etc...). I did have the full-on mesh as it was far to large to have a laproscopic procedure done. Find a really good surgeon, and you should be fine.


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

I had the surgery about 25 years ago. No mesh. Doc in VT only did them that way, and said he'd done over 800 with great results. 
I would have put it off but my doctor said if it strangulated in the backcountry I'd have major problems and might not survive it. So it was not have any fun summer or winter or get the surgery.
I was back on a bike in one week. For a very gentle ride, but still riding. Took about 2 months to completely forget about it. No issues after that.
Just find a good surgeon and get it done.


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

I had the surgery done seven or eight years ago and have had no problems. The first week is pretty bad but after that things start to improve. You will be off teh bike for maybe a month but take that time to rest and let it heal properly.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Been there, Done that - October 2010 @ age 43. The hernia didn't cause pain at first but it did after a while. I did a century ride 3 days before my surgery then was off the bike for a little under a month. They tried to do it laparoscopically but once they "got in there" the decided it was bigger than they expected so the did it traditionally. No problems a year an a half later. Mild pain once an a while but that describes just about every part of my body at this point ->All gravity tests have been positive.

I'd say git r done.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

Same here. Hernia first protruded when I was early 20's, I think around 21. Finally when I was 28 it popped out and wouldn't regress so I had surgery. Why did I ever wait so long??? Surgery was a breeze and back on the bike in a few weeks. Wouldn't hesitate to do it over again. 2 years later and ZERO issues.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the encouragement, it seems the odds get restored a little when you ask on a forum of generally healthy bikers!

I've done a lot of research now and found a place in the UK 250 miles from me, which only carries out hernia ops, day in day out. They boast a lower than NHS complication + reocurrance rate.

It seems pretty good?










Read the after the operation bit, they reckon with their technique its possible to ride a bike within 45 mins, and its all performed under a local

HERNIA INFORMATION

will cost me £1800, but compared to the NHS which is free and full of horror stories I think it seems money well spent!


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Had the mesh 10 years ago. Back to full speed after a month. I can tell you that I don't regret having the repair done as it sucked before with the hernia.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

WOW I got so many of you guys beat! 

I had my first surgery for my RT Inguinal Hernia Waaaaaay back sometime around 1990.
Possibly due to working in the oilfields of West Texas and shoeing horses ( heavy lifting in bad ways ), I must have weakened that area.
The surgeon (Oklahoma) made this BIG incision across my lower abdominal area (at least it's a bikini cut... not that I look better than my GF in a bikini though  lol ).
I figure in his pre-medicine days he must have been a mechanic on pre-80's pickup trucks... the ones where you could open the hood, climb up into the engine compartment, and fix the dang thing!

So some years later... SPROING!!!! ... here comes ole hernia again! Same place!
Surgery #2 and this time a new surgeon (Alaska) really made a mesh out of it! hahaha... I was waiting for someone else to say that! 
So I got the mesh through the same incision as before although this guy tried to clean up the scar a bit.

So, 5, 6, maybe 7 years later... SPROING!!!!!
Yep! One more time.
This buddy of mine thinks he can do a helluva lot better job than the two surgeons did previously... he actually did his own vasectomy according to local legend! :thumbs:

I say, " Sure thing bro! Give it a try!"

After a few beers, a couple of shots, and a nice long toke, we're ready!

He does it and it's been fine ever since!
j/k about the prep.... 

I hope it stays healed now because he retired from surgical practice (well, I do see him drop in at the hospital to help with the occasional surgery every once-in-a-while).

I figure the failed repairs were due to PT noncompliance . Yep, I'm not a very patient patient! LOL
I highly recommend you follow all lifting restrictions for at least the timeframe given to you by your surgeon.


----------



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

as others have said - get it done!

its not that big a deal and all the pain you have now will be over so fast. You will be back on the bike in a few weeks. Post surgery pain was bad for 1-2 days then moderate pain for a week - not bad when you think of it


----------



## sanokano (Jun 2, 2009)

*get it done*

I had mine done 2/3/12 , so far no complications , a bit painful for a week , after two weeks doctor gave the go ahead back to normal activities , back playing ice hockey this week , feels good , i went over three years debating the surgery , 53 years old and i had the cut no laproscope, do the research on the doctor get one that's done many. good luck :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

Went over this and went the lap way over 10 years ago. Never looked back although I amy feel little pain on season changes.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

GreenBonty said:


> Went over this and went the lap way over 10 years ago. Never looked back although I amy feel little pain on season changes.


Same here except I had traditional mesh surgery 10 years ago. 
The occasional ache is far better than the hernia and it's complications. 
If you don't get it fixed, you eventually have complications so sever that you'll need to have gang green intestine removed. 
Then what will your recovery and health be like.


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

I had a laproscopic mesh repair done about 18 months ago. No pain meds needed and walked out of the hospital but pretty sore for several days. Walking right away, swimming a couple of weeks later, mtb and weights after 4 weeks. Could feel the repair with minimal pain for about 9 months and can't feel a thing now. Seems to have worked just fine. Something tells me the other side is about to give.... better go schedule an appointment!

Chris


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Had it done open last november, wanted lapro but after three doctors told me for mine it would be best to open it up I settled for it. Big scar, recovery for about 2 weeks sucked big time. Probably a good 1.5-2 months before I felt like doing anything heavy (might have been more mental than anything)
Back doing deads and squats like it never happened now.

Have to remember more people ***** online than praise things. For every one bad result you read about there is probably 100,000+ that went perfect. I'm so glad I had it fixed, I never want to go through the surgery again!! but if the other side ever pops I'm do it again.


----------



## mtdrew (May 29, 2008)

cjcrawford, I've got the same thing going on I think - had the mesh repair done last May but started lifting at the gym around January and noticed a weird feeling when curling too much weight and not breathing correctly, hasn't felt right since, just dragging my feet because I still remember the first week hehe. Am planning on going in this week to have it looked at and get the other side scheduled.

As far as my first mesh surgery, it went well and the recovery was fine. My surgeon was adamant about having it fixed and said that he had recently repaired one for a guy who's scrotum was the size of a football because his intestines had moved into there....OH MAN!

Like everyone else is saying, get it done.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

jmal said:


> I guarantee that the repair will be better than a strangulated or incarcerated hernia.


This is the bottom line. Despite you being careful and not riding when you see it protruding, it's still there and could pop during a ride and get complicated miles from anywhere.

I had mine repaired in 1991. The Flight Surgeon wanted to do it on the ship (he said it's that routine), but I waited until I got home from cruise. I had no pain and probably would have put it off except the FS said he'd ground me if I didn't get it done within a month of getting home, so I scheduled it right away.

The repair I had is called a "Modified Bassini" repair. No mesh. If I remember right, it's all stitching together and the doc said they even take a stitch or somehow attach the repair to the pelvic bone to give it added strength. No recurrence so far.

Side effects? I hobbled around like an old man for a week or so, but then started back to work (no flying yet). In a couple of weeks, I was hiking the Cascades, though I was pretty weak and didn't go very far. Flying again in 30 days, but putting on the torso harness for the ejection seat was a bit of a task.

For a long time, there was some pain if pressure was directly applied to a certain spot, but that's gone now. And I guess they nicked a skin nerve or something, because I have a patch of skin about the size of my hand that has no touch sense where they made the incision. Pressure and temperature yes, but no touch. Very weird.

But, almost no scar and a repair that seems permanent so far.

Oh, and I originally agreed to go for the spinal instead of general anesthesia. I chickened the morning of the surgery and asked to be knocked out. They gave me the spinal and a mild general and I woke up from the general during the surgery - but remember, I had the spinal going, so no big deal. When I woke up, the doc asked it wanted to watch and when I said yes, he had a nurse hold a mirror up over the incision. I was still groggy from the general, so I really don't recall seeing them work, other than the open wound. Guess if I had gone for the spinal only, I'd have been able to watch the whole thing!

Get it done... and soon. If you see it protruding at all, it's at risk for very bad things happening.


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

hey mtdrew - i went to my original surgeon a month ago to have him check out my other side. As I said, things didn't feel quite right and I wanted to nip it in the bud, so to speak. He couldn't find anything and just said to go about my usual activities until something manifested - if it ever does. We did talk a second about the load down there shifting to the unsupported side and maybe feeling a little more over there - just a theory. He also mentioned that a second surgery probably could not be laproscopic since there would likely be some adhesion form the first surgery but would still employ the same mesh etc.. FYI

Chris


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

I had an emergency appendectomy during my hernia repair procedure. Apparently the appendix had moved where it should not have been. Could have been a very big problem if I had waited longer to get the surgery done.

My surgery was years ago. I think they were still using chloroform and leeches back then.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I almost died when I was coming out of surgery. I couldn't take a breath and I tried so hard I filled my lungs with blood. They induced a coma and I was intubated for 24 hrs. That hernia kept me off my bike for 5 yrs. All told I recoverd pretty fast and got back into riding more so than ever. Good luck. 
PS: a pulmanary edema is rare and shouldn't stop you from fixing yours.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

I had this on the left side and lived with it for about 2.5 yrs. I didn't want to have it repaired because I was running my own business at the time and couldn't take the time off. My intenstines would pop through and I would be in great pain, I would lay on the ground, raise my hips and kinda bounce a little till I felt everything fall back in, then just lay there for like 20 minutes till the stars went away. The final straw was I got out of the car one day (after a drive to Cabela's 2.5 hrs away) and I couldn't walk. I made an appointment to get it checked out, made arrangements at work (failry new job at this point) and 3 weeks later it was done. Lap/mesh and it's been 2 years as of this month and I am sooooo glad I finally got it fixed. I have random minor pains here and there but was told up front that as scar tissue develops, this could happen. Trust me, it's nothing like the pain I was experiencing with the actual hernia. Funny thing is, the hernia came along the time I was thinking about getting into MTBing. Last year I was going to buy a bike and a recurring problem with both wrists popped up. This year, I finally decided it was happening no matter what.... another decision that I am totally happy with. Get it fixed!!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Having my inguinal surgery tomorrow morning, open, tension-free mesh, I just want to get it done and over with and get back on the bike whenever I get over it. The doc projects 4 weeks but I am giving it 8 weeks just to be safe...the last thing I want to do is pop the repair and start the whole deal over again.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I had a double hernia repair. Felt little in 1 day, nothing after 1 week. Some do have a reaction to the mesh but not me. Was riding in just a few days. Was 48 when I had the repair, 10 years later it's just a memory.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

I've had FIVE of these bastards repaired, four with mesh and one without. By far, the mesh repairs have been more comfortable and heal faster than the one without.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Almost 1 week following open tension-free mesh surgery and for the most part things are good but still having some discomfort when I bend over or put my shoes on. 

The first 3 days were not very fun at all - even with the vicodin getting out of bed and back into bed felt like there was a dog biting me in the crotch and didn't feel like doing anything at all. Had to really force myself to get motivated to get out and walk several times each day.

Big tip: Drink plenty of water post surgery and take stool softeners 3 days prior to surgery and following surgery until you heal up. You will thank yourself when you don't have to strain to do number 2. because the anesthesia and the pain meds do cause constipation. water and stool softener will help you alot.

Anyways, 1 week down and 7 weeks to go before I get on the bike - doc says 4 weeks but I am playing it safe and letting my body have 8 weeks to really heal up before I start doing really exertive exercises - walking will be my exercise before then.

This will give me 3 months of getting back into shape before I hit Fruita/Moab again in September providing my finances allow me.


----------



## mtdrew (May 29, 2008)

Well, I was correct in my self diagnosis...going under the knife on the 10th of May. Originally scheduled the surgery for the 3rd, which would have been the same date as last year's repair lol. At least I know why things didn't feel right down there and that there will hopefully be a solution. My surgeon doesn't want me to lift anything over 20lbs for 8 weeks so it's not a bad idea to wait that long, Lawson.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

mtdrew said:


> Well, I was correct in my self diagnosis...going under the knife on the 10th of May. Originally scheduled the surgery for the 3rd, which would have been the same date as last year's repair lol. At least I know why things didn't feel right down there and that there will hopefully be a solution. My surgeon doesn't want me to lift anything over 20lbs for 8 weeks so it's not a bad idea to wait that long, Lawson.


Did you have the mesh the first time? There are a handful of different hernia repair techniques out there..the one I had was an open, tension-free mesh repair which the surgeon said had a recurrence rate of around 2% in the lifetime which is pretty low.

My surgeon put me on a 10lb limit so basically nothing but desk duty until June for me which is going to be very hard as my work in IT has me crawling under desks and picking up big printers and so forth..I am the person that doesn't like to have others do my job for me and it is very humiliating to ask my coworker to move a printer LOL.

I pray your surgery goes well and without complications...the Xbox has been my buddy for the past week and I have avoided the garage so I wouldn't have to look at my bikes sitting out there calling to me LOL.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Ha, I think I have you all beat…

Had a repair done when I was 13 ( I'm 53 now ). Back then there was no mesh as far as ai know. 
I remember thinking I was going to die for about a week. 

Went on and played 4 more years of high school football 5 years of college (red shirt + 4 years) and 15 years flying jets for the Navy. 

Never had another problem.


----------



## mtdrew (May 29, 2008)

Had my mesh surgery today. Went as well as expected. My surgeon told my wife that there was a lot more going on there than I had thought so it'll be interesting to see how the recovery goes. 

Day one has been great overall but as with last year's repair, day two is the worst as all of the anesthesia wears off. 

I started the stool softener today and have been drinking water. I signed up for a GNC Gold Card and got a couple containers of the GNC Total Lean shakes so I don't have to eat a lot of solid food to avoid using the bathroom in that way for a few days. Plus, it's not like I'm going to be active during the first part of recovery.

Going to try and go back to work on the 21st if possible. Not sure when I'll get on the bike again.


----------



## mtdrew (May 29, 2008)

capoz77, did you ever have the hernia repair done?


----------



## BasilMathews (Oct 11, 2012)

I had inguinal hernia till last year. I was not able to do work outs or riding due to that. Then I went for hernia treatment in an Ontario based hospital and did a surgery on it. Now I was alright, but still I am feared about its return. Did anyone had such experience?


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

*2nd repair 6 weeks ago*

Hi All - I (male, age 54 now) had my first small inguinal hernia repaired a little over two years ago with a laproscopic tensionless mesh repair. When I first noticed the small bulge there wasn't any pain but within a month I felt a little throbbing after standing for long periods of time. I continued to swim and road bike for that month before the surgery and, if anything, these activities relieved what little discomfort there was. I was sore and hobbling around but walked out of the hospital and was shuffling around the house that evening. I was constipated and bloated for a day or two but that passed (pun intended) and I was walking a few miles for the first two weeks, swimming after that, and cycling after 3-4 weeks.

Fast forward two years and during the winter I started to feel the same niggling feeling on the other side. My doctor couldn't find anything even though I knew all to well what it was and, lo and behold, about 6 months later there was enough of a bulge that my doctor scheduled the same procedure for the other side. That was 6 weeks ago. There was some question whether the procedure could be laproscopic given that it wasn't virgin territory anymore down there (he initially thought he would do an open repair) but I encouraged him to try and he was able to. The recovery was about the same the second time but with a lot less fear about anesthesia, mesh rejection, and other things as I'd already been through it once.

IMO, this is a muscle wall defect (who knows why) that cannot repair itself and can only get worse and larger. I would advise surgery as soon a possible. Always try and nip these things in the bud. I think my experience is pretty typical and hope it sheds some light on those facing the repair.

All the best,
Chris

BTW, total price tag for this stock and trade procedure (as presented to my insurance company) = 29k!!!


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Aug 5, 2012)

I had a hernia repair done back in Jan. '96. The repair was done with the mesh. Hurt like heck the first week, second week started taking the dog for looong walks- Benny was one of those dogs that never needed to be on a leash, he would stay by your side all day. Must have walked 300 miles in the woods over the next few weeks. Six weeks later got the all clear from the doc to resume activity. No problems since, and I'm a carpenter, so lifting 75# sheets of plywood and sheetrock constantly put the repair to the test.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I forgot I posted here last Feb.
I see I also forgot which side I originally had 3 repairs on... it was the left, not the right.
That side (last fixed in 98 or so) is still in fine shape.
Recently my right side gave up.
I continued to mtb, which actually felt good... sorta lent support to the site while I rode.
Today I'm sitting in bed looking at the sunshine outside, 2 days post-op.
I'm getting outta here this morning! Going for a hike in the woods... can't take sitting around anymore.

I went with the mesh and the full-open, stick-your-hands-in-my-pube surgery.
No real pain... just that slightly annoying soreness.
Been taking Dulcolax.... once pre-op, and once last night.
Eating soft foods for a few days, drinking plenty of fluids... just to make things easy to expel 
Doc said wait 2 weeks before riding again :madman:... based upon comfort.. and EASY riding at that 
Soon as I can, I'll make some trips up to the pool for lap swimming, keep on lifting my 5 lb weights (probably move up close to 10 which is my 6-week weight lifting limit), but it gets mentally tiring doing enough reps to feel like I did much, and that's only upper body.
I have my 'bent set up on a trainer for my entry back to riding, and plenty of vid's to watch while I spin.

Glad I revisited this thread because it's encouraging to read other's experiences and how soon they were riding again. A friend of mine wants us to ride the Spring Thaw at Ashland so I want to be back on the bike soon as possible. I hate losing ground in regards to my physical condition... I'm 52 but still alive and kicking.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I had a traditional mesh repair done in May of '09. I say, get it repaired. It's not safe to have a hernia. Find yourself a good Dr. who has done a lot of these repairs. I'd be glad to refer you to mine, if you're in So Cal. it wasn't a fun experience, but you'll get through it. and then you'll be able to do what you want, when you want. The following is some posts that I made, here at MTBR, back in April and May of '09:

Mine was a left inguinal hernia. You have a tube inside you on both sides, where cords and vessels run down to your nuts, that's where mine poped. The bulge, or my intestines getting pushed out, was just above and to the left of the base of my wiener. It looked like someone put something about the size of my thumb under the skin. I could suck it in and then push and it would pop out. Im really lean, so the bulge could be seem, but some people won't be able to see a small bulge because of their fat. The first thing I noticed was a pain in my left nut. It was enough pain all of a sudden, dull and aching, about 4 on the scale, to know something wasn't right. I felt around my nuts for a lump, but couldn't find one, I was thinking maybe I had something in common with Greg Lemond. Then I noticed a small lump in the area I described before. I pushed down on my abs and pop went the hernia. I could feel it and hear it pop. I took my finger and pushed it back in and went Mother F&%$#r! I knew what it was and I knew as active as I am, that it would have to be fixed. After it poped the pain went away in my nuts, and now I had the pain at the hernia area. It was a little more sharper then before, but it never got worse then 4 on the scale, but most of the time the pain was around 2 so it was totally managable. After the surgery, I would say the pain was around 7 for a few days. For me the Norko did nothing to ease the pain, It did make me barf though.

5/7/09

I had my surgery about 3 hours ago. Everything went good, Im on Norko, only a little swelling over the incision and the boys aren't swollen at all! I'll keep you posted.

5/8/09

Last night, about 8 pm I got sick to my stomach, I think it's the pain meds. I had been up a couple of times to go to the bathroom and a couple other short trips and everything was fine. Then my GF made me dinner, I sat up to eat and like a minute later I was making good use of the plastic bucket that she got me. And she's a good cook, so it wasn't the sight of the food. Today I have periods of feeling pretty crapy, nausea, chills, a little dizzy. I seem to feel really bad about when it's time to take the pain meds. But my GF saws there's no way I could have withdrawls this soon. Im increasing the time between meds from 4 to 6 hours, hoping that will help. The pain isn't to bad and Im really thirsty all the time. Our dog had an ACL repair in her back leg a couple days ago. She's a 2 year old 95 pound puppy, so keeping her calm is kinda hard. So we are just chillin and recovering together. I wanted to go for a little walk tonight, but I don't think I'll be able to, maybe tomorrow.

Oh, I almost forgot, after the surgery, for about 8 hours, my left thigh and my wiener, were completely numb. I was pretty worried about that. But now everything is feeling good. They gave me a local, along with knocking me out. When the knockout nurse gave me the shot in the IV line, she didn't tell me what it was. I asked her if that was it, and she said yes. About 10 seconds later, I said, "oh yea, that's it!" My GF said I got a glazed look over my face, she said that I kissed her and told her that I loved her, I don't remember that part, but I had already planned on telling her that I loved her a lot. So I was glad to hear that I told her. I remember moving myself off the gurney and onto the operating table. Then I woke up there was a nurse right there, I didn't have any sence of time passing, so I put my hand down there, I didn't feel anything, So I asked her if they did it and she said, yes that everything went good. Everyone was really nice there. They gave me a get well card and everyone involded signed it.

5/9/09

I went off the pain meds last night. They were just making me feel so crapy. On a scale from 1 to 10 I would say that my pain only went up about 1/2 a point. Not very much increase in pain, so that was well worth it for me. But, the bottom of my left foot hurts now, it feels like planter fasciitis, I have had that problem a couple times in the past. 

I didn't realize, till I stopped taking the pain meds, how foggy they made me feel. Now the world is crystal clear, and I feel much better. 

So it's just laying on the couch all day, with my dog and GF, but there is Indy qualifing, and the NASCAR race tonight, that will keep me entertained.

5/11/09

Today I went into the office at 10, I stayed till 3. It was pretty tough just to sit at a desk, work and make sure everyone else is doing their work like they should. I still feel like crap, it hurts, I get really warm and start to sweat, some chills and dizzyness. I was able to get caught up and get back home where I feel much better, so I feel it was worth the effort. I took two big dumps this morning, that was the first time since the morning of the surgery. I was getting kinda worried about that, I didn't want the pain of having to push a brick out. My weiner and nuts are totally bruised, and there is a big bruise making it's way around to my ass crack and half way down to my knee and it's still pretty swollen over the incision. I woke up with wood this morning, I thought that would be painful, but it wasn't. And now I know that everything works! Everyday gets a little better!

5/24/09

It's been a little while since I posted. Iv'e been feeling good and have been really busy. I had my surgery on the 7th. I last posted on Monday the 11th, the day I went back to work. On the 17th I went for a short ride and everything felt good. On the 18th I went for a motorcycle ride and I went to my follow up visit with the Dr. He said everything looks good. I had a pretty big mound over the incision area, he said it will go away, and each day it gets smaller. The scar looks pretty good, its about 3 inches long, and it's very straight and thin. But, about the last 4 days I have had a tender spot on my belly about four inches above the incision, about the size of the palm of my hand. I first felt it when I tried to sleep on my stomach. For some reason when I sleep that way, it really streches my abs out in that area. When I feel it with my fingers, it feels like there is a thin string, under the skin, going from the incision, up to the tender area. I don't know if it is a striation in the muscle. I can't imagine that it is something the Dr. put there. I would think that if he attached something to the patch from up there, there would have been bruising from going up under the skin, that far up. But, I didn't have any brusing up there. Maybe it is the upper edge of the patch. I am a little worried about it, but I plan on going back to the gym next Wednesday, It's time I got my azz back into shape.

6/11/09

I'm pretty much 100% now, but I do have some thrombosis from the surgery, I went and saw my surgeon about it and he said, that it happens. He said he has never seen it, but he said I am lean and musculer, so it is easy to see and feel. I have a little pain and tenderness from the incision up to my bellly button and I can feel string like structures under the skin, I can stretch my abs out on that side with my hand and you can see it, it's kinda wierd. He said the blood vessels that are cut start to clot up and they heal through an inflamation process, he says that is what I am feeling. I noticed it the first time on the 18th of last month when I tried to sleep on my stomach, it hurt and that area was really tight and it felt like I pulled some muscles apart, but doc says it's thrombosis. But the repair itself is really good and I can do anything I want with no problems.

Today:

Everything is good. I have had no complications and I never have any pain in that area. My scar is almost completely gone now. There were no stitches there, so they must have used some kind of glue to close the incision. I say get it done and move on.


----------



## dballs (Mar 23, 2013)

I just started to get back into biking again after a 10 year hiatus and found out I had a right inguinal hernia (not from biking). I just had the laparoscopy mesh repair yesterday and hoping to be back on the bike in a couple weeks!

I picked up a couple year old gary fisher tassajara and was really getting into riding again. Stoked to get back out there. First post by the way...I like the forum so far.


----------



## mtdrew (May 29, 2008)

dballs said:


> I just started to get back into biking again after a 10 year hiatus and found out I had a right inguinal hernia (not from biking). I just had the laparoscopy mesh repair yesterday and hoping to be back on the bike in a couple weeks!
> 
> I picked up a couple year old gary fisher tassajara and was really getting into riding again. Stoked to get back out there. First post by the way...I like the forum so far.


Make sure to get your riding in two weeks cleared from your surgeon. I waited as long as my surgeon wanted and then some before I even got on the bike. You don't want to injure it again because you're impatient. When you do start riding again, take it easy.

Forums are good, a lot of good info here!

-mtdrew


----------



## dballs (Mar 23, 2013)

Definitely... I will wait for the all clear.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

It is almost 1 year past my inguinal surgery and so far it has been great. I waited 10 weeks to ride after the surgery but I walked as soon as I could do it. I was walking about a couple of weeks after the surgery and passed the time doing that and taking pictures. The 10 weeks went by quickly.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

Hernia Hospital | Best Hernia Repair Clinic & Hernia Treatment Information - Shouldice Hospital
This is the best place in the world for hernia surgery, literally. Check it out. I was there years ago, and have had no problems since. People come from around the world for hernia surgery.


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

I had the open mesh surgery a couple years ago and my Dr told me to wait 10 to 14 days before riding. He also said at that point I would only feel like a easy 30 min spin in my hood, he was right. He also told me at that point to just ride as much as my body felt like doing. I gradually increased my riding time and in about 3 weeks I was riding my favorite trail as if nothing had happened.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Well add me to the club, getting sliced next week. This will be my 2nd (1st was 10 years ago and was NOT an enjoyable experience, took 3 months to get back on a bike). New doctor and laprascopic this time, but still really worried how it will affect my summer riding. In IL you only get a good 6 months of riding and those 6 months are just about to start.


----------



## dballs (Mar 23, 2013)

Update. Today is exactly 2 weeks from my laparoscopy repair and I am doing very well
Doc told me the same thing as dicky. Ride until it feels uncomfortable and gradually increase. I saw him yesterday and he said resume normal activity just minimize lifting real heavy stuff.. When/if pain is felt to back down a bit.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

dballs... are you saying you've been able to get back on the bike? Slow road rides I'm assuming?


----------



## dballs (Mar 23, 2013)

I got the OK from the doc yesterday. I haven't tried it yet but will in the next couple days. I definitely feel as though I could do a lap around the village. 

He said to get active today so I have been doing lots of general medium duty work. Moving step ladders, scraping wallpaper, painting, repairing drywall, moved 4 car tires with rims, picking up sticks and debris in the lawn. Feeling good though. I am shocked at how well I feel after just 2 weeks. 

I was worried about damaging the work they did from sitting on the bike seat because it's in the same area but the doc said it's not possible and to go ahead and ride.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

That's great to hear... there are so many horror stories out there that posts like this make me feel better about the whole thing.


----------



## dballs (Mar 23, 2013)

I was freaking too but it wasn't too bad. From the sounds of it they are improving the ways they do the repair. I heard a lot of stories about being down 6-8 weeks


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Hey all, I just thought I'd provide a quick update as I'd appreciate this kind of info before going under the knife. I had two hernias repaired two weeks ago today. It wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. The worse part for me was the after effects of the anesthesia. Compared to my 1st repair that I had 10 years ago, it was a piece of cake. Pain is pretty much gone and I feel 90% back to normal again. I'm gonna try a quick road ride tonight after work. I would recommend this surgeon to anyone and wouldn't hesitate to go back. PM me if you are able to drive to the Milwaukee area and want his name (I feel weird posting it on a public message board.) My last bit of advice, if you are reading this and are having a repair done in Wheaton, IL, feel free to send me a PM with your docs name, as the one individual I had experience with (the repair from 10 years ago) was a complete butcher. The pain and experience was horrible compared to this latest repair. One of the two hernias I had repaired this time around was a fix of what he did 10 years ago....


----------



## dballs (Mar 23, 2013)

That's good to hear. I am at about 4 weeks from the surgery and would say I'm back to 100%. The doc gave the OK to resume full activity at 3 weeks. I have been riding a lot along with plenty of manual labor and lots of lifting. Minimally invasive robotic surgery is an amazing thing. I will also place the offer of the surgeons name if you are south of Buffalo in the western southern tier of NY via PM.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dballs said:


> That's good to hear. I am at about 4 weeks from the surgery and would say I'm back to 100%. The doc gave the OK to resume full activity at 3 weeks. I have been riding a lot along with plenty of manual labor and lots of lifting. Minimally invasive robotic surgery is an amazing thing. I will also place the offer of the surgeons name if you are south of Buffalo in the western southern tier of NY via PM.


Robotic? Tell us more about that.


----------



## dballs (Mar 23, 2013)

That's what they called it? I am honestly not sure. Maybe it just means laparoscopy


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Update 8 months on still not had it done,

still go to the gym, still bike, in fact the hernia dissapears for days after a biking or gym session, almost stengthens the core in some sort of way?

I'm planning to get it done private at the British Hernia Centre, but need to book 2 weeks off work and save up some cash first.

I've had too many friends get complications through the NHS .

ps. have a read of this

The man who was instrumental in the NHS move towards watchful waiting is Professor Jonathan Meakins, a former Nuffield Professor of Surgery at Oxford. He himself has lived with two hernias - 'one on the right, one on the left, had them for 20 years, both symptom-free' - that he's never had treated or repaired.

Why are men being refused surgery for their hernias? | Mail Online

and this is where i'm planning to get mine repaired

How your hernia can be banished for good | Mail Online


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

**UPDATE

Morning guys,

I'm now sitting here 4 days after my Hernia op! Went to the British Hernia Centre, and had the op done by Martin Kurzer who uses the tension free repair method (a slightly modified Lichtenstein repair Martin Kurzer FRCS - Types of repair ). Open surgery under local aneasthetic to numb the area, and a sedative which includes morphine to take the edge off. The op took 45 minutes and I was talking to them throughout, felt more like 20 minutes.

Day 1- 2 is when the pain started! Mainly getting out of bed and sitting up, tearing, burning, stabbing sensation, and walking around at a very reduced speed. On Co-codamol and Diclofenac. At quite strong doses.

Day 3 Still very difficult to get out of bed, slightly easier to stand up from a chair, still walking around slowly. Stopped the Diclofenac due to very harsh stomach burning and switched to Ibuprofen. Stopped the Co-codamol (30mg codeine) and switched to Paracetamol. Codeine was bunging me up something chronic. Took Dulcolax which was a huge relief! Noticed some very minor bruising on the crown jewels!

Day 4 (today) Can get out of bed without the burning/tearing on sitting up, no problems getting out of a chair, also walking around pretty quickly, so may go for a walk outside today. Only had x1 ibuprf. and x1 paracet. today. So painkillers cut right back. The very minor bruising I had on the crown jewels is already fading. I need to find some looser pants as the only thing now bothering me is pressure on the bandage over the surgery stitches.

I'll keep updates if anyone is interested?

I think what delayed me getting the surgery even further was starting Pilates exercises, particularly pilates bridge and stomach vacuums, after doing these the hernia wouldn't show for days on end, i'll be using these as part of my recovery and building up to the pilates bridge on an exercise ball again once i'm ready...


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting thread, I had never run across this one before. I have a femoral henia (rare in men as I understand it). I've had it close to a decade and it's a constant bother not only with riding, but also the gym and work. I've been on the fence so long about having it repaired. But if I do any kind of aggressive riding (especially on technical terrain) it comes out very easily and can be quite painful. 

There is a place where I live that does the mesh operation. I didn't realize there were so many cases of complications with it. Making me think twice. 

Any other femoral hernias out there?


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Day 8 - took the dressing off today, scar is hardly noticable already which is great. Todays the first day i've felt pretty ok, and only had 1 painkiller. 

I've been walking 2 miles a day last couple of days and hoping now i'm out of the woods into the clearing


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I went under the knife last July for a single inguinal hernia repair. I could barely walk the first week and then it slowly got better. I still have numbness and occasional nerve below the incision, but the current situation is way better than the previous one where I couldnt stand or walk for more than 20 minutes. I did my first bike ride in October, then put the bikes away for the winter. Came back out two weeks ago, no problems (except weak legs). Glad I did the surgery, would do it again (doc tells me I'll probably have to on other side in a few years)


----------



## pantera182 (Sep 14, 2014)

So would you recommend Martin Kurzer? Cause I'm going to be going there soon and I guess I can choose what surgeon I want right???

Haven't been able to get on the bike in ages :'(


----------



## pantera182 (Sep 14, 2014)

capoz77 said:


> Day 8 - took the dressing off today, scar is hardly noticable already which is great. Todays the first day i've felt pretty ok, and only had 1 painkiller.
> 
> I've been walking 2 miles a day last couple of days and hoping now i'm out of the woods into the clearing


So would you recommend Martin Kurzer? Cause I'm going to be going there soon and I guess I can choose what surgeon I want right???

Haven't been able to get on the bike in ages :'(


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

It's been 2 1/2 years since my surgery and I can tell you that hernia surgery recovery is not as bad as going through Achilles Tendonitis. I have struggled with that the past 2 1/2 months and that has been a bigger suckfest than the surgery recovery was ever for me. At least with the surgery recovery, I pretty much knew when the biking could resume AT you don't know 100% for sure. 

I am on the tail end - almost recovered from mine - I can do daily activities with very little discomort - the doc says I can mountain bike but am stuck riding easy trails (no excessive climbing and no technical stuff) and a trip to Fruita in 7 days from now - so my trail options will not be as wide as I would want - No Ribbon, Horsethief, or Steve's...that sucks but most of 18 Road I should be good for except Zippity and the upper part of Chutes and Ladders. 

I am praying for an 11th hour healing from God on this one....Of all the rides in Fruita I love -the Ribbon is one of my favorites.


----------



## pantera182 (Sep 14, 2014)

Lawson Raider said:


> It's been 2 1/2 years since my surgery and I can tell you that hernia surgery recovery is not as bad as going through Achilles Tendonitis. I have struggled with that the past 2 1/2 months and that has been a bigger suckfest than the surgery recovery was ever for me. At least with the surgery recovery, I pretty much knew when the biking could resume AT you don't know 100% for sure.
> 
> I am on the tail end - almost recovered from mine - I can do daily activities with very little discomort - the doc says I can mountain bike but am stuck riding easy trails (no excessive climbing and no technical stuff) and a trip to Fruita in 7 days from now - so my trail options will not be as wide as I would want - No Ribbon, Horsethief, or Steve's...that sucks but most of 18 Road I should be good for except Zippity and the upper part of Chutes and Ladders.
> 
> I am praying for an 11th hour healing from God on this one....Of all the rides in Fruita I love -the Ribbon is one of my favorites.


Ahh man  hope you get better dude.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

pantera182 said:


> So would you recommend Martin Kurzer? Cause I'm going to be going there soon and I guess I can choose what surgeon I want right???
> 
> Haven't been able to get on the bike in ages :'(


Super late reply, yes recommend him in an instant. Its 6 months on now and i'm doing great, no numbness, pain, issues and riding faster and further than ever


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

pantera182 said:


> Ahh man  hope you get better dude.


Thanks bro. Two weeks ago, I completed PT for it and the PT says I am good now. And God did do an 11th hour healing for it. Because a week prior to Fruita, I was sitting down and when I went to scoot I felt the tendon shoot in a lot of pain.

The next PT session the PT doc told the doctor that he didn't think the PT was working and the doctor said in 2 weeks that we would be talking surgery. Well, a week and half from getting back from Fruita - all that changed. No pain and full range of motion...and....no surgery! Woo hoo!!!


----------

